# Pros and cons of camber?



## Banjo

Camber is the profile that had dominated snowboarding since its inception. In the last 10 years, many brands have experimented (very successfully) with variations of camber such as: Rocker, Flat, Camrock, flatrock, etc.

Camber vs. Rocker Snowboards: What's the Difference? | Whitelines Snowboarding

This link while not comprehensive is a good start to understanding.

While many people find that the new profiles fit their riding better (more float in deep snow, easier jibbing, looser feel, etc), many choose to stay with camber or go back to it for its increased edge hold and lively feeling (stronger ollies, more powerful turning).

I learned on a cambered board (like most everyone my age), then went to 3 different profiles. I like them all and all have their place for me. I think you will do just fine learning/progressing on this board. If you have an interest in trying different profiles, rent/demo/trade with friends to find what you like most.

And then there is set back, internal materials and flex pattern.....:blahblah::blahblah: :hairy:


----------



## ridinbend

There are no cons to camber. Before rocker everybody rode camber boards and it seems everything turned out ok.


----------



## Rance P

If its a full camber board, it'll probably have some decent pop and will carve well. Downside...if you're new to snowboarding this board isn't as forgiving as rocker of hybrid shapes out there. Also won't float as well in deep snow but living in Ontario (like myself) that won't be an issue. 
Either way...learn all you can on it. Regardless...the rider makes the board. Have fun


----------



## linvillegorge

Camber generally has better edge hold, more pop, and a more locked in feeling. Downsides are it's generally more catchy in the tips and usually doesn't float as well in powder all other things being equal.

IMO, camrock with camber between the bindings and rocker in the tips is the best of both worlds, but again, that's just my opinion. Others will disagree and that doesn't necessarily make them wrong. Just gotta find what works best for you.


----------



## JustinF

Thanks guys...glad to hear more positive than negative!


----------



## ComaShell

JustinF said:


> Thanks guys...glad to hear *more positive than negative!*


...hahaha? :embarrased1:


----------



## SkullAndXbones

pros - faster, better edge hold (good for carving), usually more stable at higher speeds
cons - not as forgiving as rockers or hybrids (though this is not much of a problem once you get better at riding regular cambered boards in my opinion), not that great in powder


----------



## Manicmouse

ComaShell said:


> ...hahaha? :embarrased1:


I guess camber puns are allowed in a snowboarding forum


----------



## snowklinger

*pros*

all the negative camber comments are saved for the rocker thread.


----------



## Lamps

Good choice for the icy crap we get in Ontario


----------



## vajohn

I still love camber. I have ridden my custom x in all kinds of conditions and still ride it all the time...I especially like it for ice coast riding. It is not bad for pow if you know how to ride...as was said earlier, that is what everybody rode for years. I never had anything other than traditional camber for about 17 years of riding.


----------



## Mo Mo

Tried and True at the end of the day for me...


----------



## taco tuesday

ridinbend said:


> There are no cons to camber. Before rocker everybody rode camber boards and it seems everything turned out ok.


This is pretty much true. Until today i had never ridden anything other than camber and never had any problems. That being said, today i rode 2 new boards i picked up. A gnu c2btx(crc) board and an echelon flat camber board with 3d base(edges lifted slightly). It's not like it was some kind of revelation but the c2btx had better float in 1 foot plus deep pow compared to most similar length/shape camber boards i have ridden. I didn't find it to be too loose. The flat/3d base board which also had a soft flex was definitley loose and playful.

Not a damn thing wrong with camber though. Grip, power and pop galore.


----------

